# V-Plow on an F-150..........Anyone



## johnnysnok (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone running a v-plow on an F-150? Are there any manufactures that make them for an F-150? I know most are rated for a F-250.

If you have a set up i sure would love to see a photo.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Buyers or snowdogg I believe.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Meyer Super V LD.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

There's a guy on here with a 7'6'' Xtreme V on a 7 lug F150


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Saltdogg I think


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1853503 said:


> There's a guy on here with a 7'6'' Xtreme V on a 7 lug F150


I'll never understand why Ford did 7 lugs for a few years.


----------



## MiscCleanUpCrew (Jun 29, 2014)

Banksy;1853582 said:


> I'll never understand why Ford did 7 lugs for a few years.


They still make them, max payload is 2200lbs or something.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Depends on the year of F 150 and if it has electronic steering or not.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

The Boss Says no vee

No plow applications are recommended for your vehicle.
Notes: Ford does not recommend a snowplow be installed on any F150 models. For more information review Ford Quality Bulletin Q-200R1 at https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/topics/qvmp.html

but id get a clevis frame and go for a 6'6" UTV Power-VXT Steel Blade...thats just me

and fix that missing lug


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

your recomending a 6'6"utv plow for a f150.
It's time to put the substances down and get some fresh air...



Citytow;1855573 said:


> but id get a clevis frame and go for a 6'6" UTV Power-VXT Steel Blade...thats just me
> 
> and fix that missing lug


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Citytow;1855573 said:


> The Boss Says no vee
> 
> No plow applications are recommended for your vehicle.
> Notes: Ford does not recommend a snowplow be installed on any F150 models. For more information review Ford Quality Bulletin Q-200R1 at https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/topics/qvmp.html
> ...


OP's first post say 1999 F150, No plows on 2011 and later F150's.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

gotcha .


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

2012 F150 with a Standard Duty 7'6"

I was going to put a Meyer Super V LD on it, but the price on this used Boss was a deal


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

RMG 

Do you have the 5.0 or eco boost (so electronic power steering). I just mad a purchase , 2014 f150 5.0 4x4. My dealer has been around a long time and will honor my warranty, I also paid $4000 extra for bumper to bumper 5yr/60,000 WITH PLOW. The warranty would have been half that without the plow. I have not decided between sno way 26, something else OR I have also considerd the utv v plow. I don't do heavy street clearing, a few lots and a 180 unit condo complex, the v would sure come in handy at the complex. The truck does not do the majority of the work at the condo complex, that's done with a cherokee and a skid steer. But I paid good money for this truck and it's gotta earn its keep.

Z


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Snoway 26R weighs 590 pounds and will move a lot more snow than a straight blade, and depending on your situation may work even better for you than a v plow. They will also work with the new F series with electronic steering.


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Harleyjeff. While I am still interested in Rmg's engine/tranny setup and epas, I was also interested in if the frame mounting is the same on the epas as opposed to the 6.2. I need to make a decision fairly quickly.

Z


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Send a PM to "Basher". He's the resident expert on Snoways around here. Sells them, works on them, and very intelligent. I love my V plow, but I think it I were to do it over again I'd definitely get an "R" series Snoway. The wings on them don't expand like a wideout or Blizzard, but you can angle them individually and use it as a containment plow. Very productive. If you got one you'd wonder why you ever considered anything else.


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks much! I've talked with Basher and if I go with a 26 r hope to maybe even order from them if it's feasible. I own 3 old 25D's that will be around for a while as well.

Z. 

Still interested in your response when you get time Rmg


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

It is setup with the 5.0 and electronic power steering. My brother and I did the install. There is a bracket underneath the truck that had to be cut to mount the back crossmember brace for the plow mount. I was slightly worried about the plow drawing to much power from the steering when going up and down but everything works fine. The truck drops about 3/4" with the Boss Standard Duty. I am considering adding wings to the plow as well.

I can get more pics if you would like. I had a snoway on my old 2004 F150 but I didn't care for it. I had a 250 with a boss v for my last truck. I think boss is built slightly more heavy duty. I also like the mounting system a lot more.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I also have load range e tires on the truck.


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Gents. Rmg how much planning do you do? Would love an updat after a few storms!

Z


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

mrwolf;1863766 said:


> Thanks Gents. Rmg how much planning do you do? Would love an updat after a few storms!
> 
> Z


I will have 20 residential and 10 small to medium commercial lots. I also have a Salter on the truck. Truck currently has 53k miles. Will definitely post an update


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Will this be the first plowing season for that truck?


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

mrwolf;1863785 said:


> Will this be the first plowing season for that truck?


Yes. I have plowed for 5 years or so now. Plowed for someone else for the past two years and now getting into it myself again. Drove around town with the plow hooked up today to make sure everything is good and the truck feels solid. Need a new loft cyclinder as this one is leaking at the vent but other than that it is good


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

RMGLawn;1858391 said:


> 2012 F150 with a Standard Duty 7'6"
> 
> I was going to put a Meyer Super V LD on it, but the price on this used Boss was a deal


kinda curious how holds up, got the same thing, cept a 2014. My first truck since my 2005 ram 1500 that I used to post here years ago. what ive been reading ford f150 scares me to put anything but plastic on it.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Embalmer;1866209 said:


> kinda curious how holds up, got the same thing, cept a 2014. My first truck since my 2005 ram 1500 that I used to post here years ago. what ive been reading ford f150 scares me to put anything but plastic on it.


I'm not super worried. Besides for the engine and steering the suspension set ups are almost identical to the last body style. I had an 04 that I plowed with for a few years until I traded it in and got my 250. Now I'm back to the F150. I was rreading somewhere that a guy did a test and placed an extra thousand pounds on the front of an f150 for quite a while and had no adverse change on the electronic steering. I may still add an extra battery later this winter as insurance but I believe the truck will be just fine from my early observations.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

No way to an F150....I've been plowing for 25 years and tried older F-150's as well as a 2013 Eco Boost and they just can't stand the force....totally wrong in my book.

Please that's just my .02 cents worth


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Eyesell;1867473 said:


> No way to an F150....I've been plowing for 25 years and tried older F-150's as well as a 2013 Eco Boost and they just can't stand the force....totally wrong in my book.
> 
> Please that's just my .02 cents worth


I would agree with you kind of. It depends on the type of lot you are plowing. None of my lots arebig by any means. Only signed contracts I know the truck can handle. This will be my 2nd F150 with a plow. (My last truck was a 2011 F250 with a Boss Vxt 9'2"). As long as you stay within the means of the truck and remember it is a 150 it will be fine.

Now, would I rather have a 250? Yes. But unfortunately for me I have to make do with this truck til next spring.


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Update after first storm. 

Storm was only 2 to 3" but lasted quite some time. Truck was out for 13 hrs or so and no issues. Love how maneuverable it is. I am seriously considering selling the straight blade and putting a boss 7'6" blade on it


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Another update. Put a 2" level on the truck and everything looks and feels so much better. Here are some pics. Notice plow is down in before and up in after.

Before


After 

I really think a Meyer Super V LD would be fantastic on this truck. Maybe next year!


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

1/2 ton specific V- Snowdogg and Meyers.. No one else makes them specific for a 1/2 ton. Obviously others slap on bigger V's but from the plow selectors that's it. The Snowdogg is 700lb and the Meyer is about 100lbs lighter. Snowdogg is plus mount and harness not sure about the Meyer.


----------

